# Dear Heretic



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a new hobbyist help line. If you have ANY queries feel free to ask here and our experienced hobbyists will be happy to help you.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Please keep this to hobby relevant questions folks. No point in spiraling this thread out of control 





*The Wraithlord
Heretic High Council*


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Dear Heretic.

I've recently decided to repaint my Guard grey and black (laziness more than anything).

I have red lichen left over from my hornby train collecting days of fun so the question - what colour should I paint the bases and how do I do them?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lichen? what is that exactly?

i would grit the bases as normal, an then just glue the litchen on top of the grit. as your colours are grey and black, you could either paint the grit a dark grey, or dark red/brown to make the model and lichen stand out more. 

id keep the sides of the base black rather than painting them, i prefer it that way.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Lichen is a type of fungus like plant matter that grows on stuff like rocks and trees. 2 good examples are moss and Spanish moss, most likely the lichen he is using is more like Spanish moss (google: Savannah GA, to see Spanish moss in its natural habitat) 



Dear Heretic,

I would like to know of a good paint tutorial on how to blend.

Solidarity,
Engelus


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

oh i get it. i know the stuff.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Dear Heretic,
My life is a mess. My wife and kids have left me, took my dog, and everything else. But my problem is this:

>> What colour do you recommend as a highlight for LIche purple? I am going to add some Neshii troops into my army, and need to know.

Cheers

Yours hopefully. 
Firewolf


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd try a 50/25/25 mix of Liche/Warlock/White, and just play with it a bit from there.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear heretic,

I believe my previous post went unanswered.


I would like to know of a good paint tutorial on how to blend.

Solidarity,
Engelus


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

check the tutorials forum, there might be something of use in there.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oops, thats not much good is it.

There is a basic wet blending tut in the articlesPainting section by Plarz.
If thats too basic let me know and I will see if I can dig up some more advanced Tutorials.
VV

EDIT: beaten to it by Jacobite. :lol:


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

*VANQUISHER GRYPHONNE IV CONVERSION*

Ive gort a spare Leman Russ turret and was thinking of converting it to a VANQUISHER GRYPHONNE IV but i have no idea how long the barrel is?
Could any body help or does any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Legofreak (Aug 21, 2007)

Dear Heretic - 
Do you have any suggestions for glueing kitty litter to terrain bases? My kitty litter keeps coming off when I try to paint it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Apply glue to the base and dip in litter. When dry, apply another coat of watered down glue over the litter and allow to dry. This should solidify things a bit. At least, it works for the rubble I use.

Engelus, try searching 'wet blending' on YouTube. There is a video tutorial on wet blending available, though I'm not sure how much it might help.

Wertypop, sorry, I have nothing for you. I've never actually seen one outside my computer monitor.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear Legofreak,

Kitty litter is an absorbant material I believe, which means that it will be very receptive to Cyanoacrylate glues a.k.a super glue or zap-a-gap, when I glue coffee to my bases, i cover the top in a puddle of CA glue then flip it over as fast as I can into a waiting pile of coffee grinds. Works great every time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wertypop: 
Its between 3.5 to 4.5 inhes long depending on which pattern you look at, I would go 4 inches.

Legofreak:
Yep, sealing it with watered down PVA glue is the cheapest way but superglue if you are in a hurry. The added bonus is it will soak up less undercoat and be easier to paint in general.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

cheers Hesspithe and Vash


----------



## Legofreak (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. I think I may have been going backwards about this. 
For a larger (1'-ish oval footprint) project like a bunker type thing should I have done the base first? Then glued the bunker to it? 
with the bunker on it, it makes it hard to dip into anything. 
next question - good ways to do rust drips? I had a little red ink, but its _too_ red...


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

for the bunker, you might try spraying the glue parts with a thick coat of super 77, (careful this stuff goes everywhere and is tenatious, and never truely dries its always sticky) then liberely coat it in the kitty litter or other flock type stuff and press it into the glue. then lastly spray coat it in primer or sealant of some sort.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hiya Legofreak.
I tend to make up the bases for stuff afterwards. (They always seem to grow on me.)
To texture it I put on a sheet of newspaper or a bin linerbag, paint a thick layer of PVA glue on the base then sprinkle the 'kittylitter' on the glued area. When its dry you can just pick up the bunker shake off the excess grit on the paper and use the paper to 'pour' the waste grit back in its pot. Then seal it off with watered down PVA.

Rust: flesh wash built up is quite good for 'Dark' I use Vermin Fur for the more orangey 'powder' rust.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear Heretic:

Where can i buy hardboard, and how do i cut it?

How can i create this shape: http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/terrain/craters/images/crater_start.jpg of foam?

How the hell does Scenic Cement work?

I picked it to seal my terrain i am making for my board. I sprayed my green flocked hill, and not it is wet-as-piss, doesnt seem to harden worth a damn, and it looks like it took some of the green out of the damned flock.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

> >> What colour do you recommend as a highlight for LIche purple? I am going to add some Neshii troops into my army, and need to know.



Use a 50-50 mix of Warlock purple and Hormagaunt Purple. The perfect highlight. go here to see: http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?p=29605#29605


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Legofreak, Paint as usual then give it a wash of Vermin Brown. Let that dry and drybrush/highlight with the last colour you did.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

> How can i create this shape: http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/terrain/craters/images/crater_start.jpg of foam?


Take out your modelling knife and hack away. do rough cuts first then fine it down. No technique needed. The thing you have to remember about foam is Cut and glue. Nothing else needed (Except pva glue if you're priming it.)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*gets out defibrillator* CLEAR! :roll: 

Yeah, I kind of think it died. Or no one really needs help at the moment. But for kicks... a half-serious question, as my paints have in fact been confiscated for damaging property with primer :roll: 

Dear Heretic,
My paints (all 200 bucks' worth of Reaper Master Series goodness) have been confiscated by my landlord because he doesn't want me painting in my apartment. I now cannot paint at all, lest I break into the leasing office in the middle of the night and take 'em back for the Warmaster! Or something. Apart from the obvious solution of drinking heavily, what should I do?

-Paintless in Indiana.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

- Declare him/her a heretic and get inquisitional on his/her ass.

- Tell him/her that the only that is keeping you sane/preventing you from going postal in the distraction you get from your hobbying.

- But seriously, I very much doubt he has the right to confiscate property that is legally yours. I'd say get that leasing agreement out and find out what he/she is exactly allowed to do and what not!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well... it WAS a violation of my lease. haha...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

then cap his ass. every american packs heat right?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeez SoH, you've got a stringent lease there!

My advice is, and I'm being pretty serious here, talk to your landlord, find out if he thinks you've damaged anything, at least talk about paying for any damage, promise to be good, paint at a friend's house/at your local store for a little while, and MOST IMPORTANTLY (sorry for shouting but it is important) find somewhere else to live that doesn't have a CRAZY BASKET as a landlord.

:cyclops:


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey all, I joined an escalation league that will be starting next month at our local shop. I thought it would be a great way to start my second army. Now that my SM list has stabilized I felt it would a great change of pace to use eldar. I fell in love with Harlies the moment I saw a well done model and want to include a unit once the league gets going and the point total gets high enough.

I have been searching everywhere for a guide to painting harlies but have had no luck. Aside from just looking at well painted models and reverse engineering the paint job I really have no idea how to tackle em.

Does anyone have any guides they can point me towards or experience painting harlies they can share? Thanks much.

-Swind


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> then cap his ass. every american packs heat right?


Only in Indiana and Texas. And I'm in Indiana. But I don't own a firearm. I'm a black sheep, I suppose.


The reason I'm living there is because these places are hella nice and the landlord is an old friend of the family so I get a bit of a break on rent. My mother promised him I wouldn't paint my "little men" in the apartment, so he wasn't totally out of line to take it. I got him to fork it over though, and I can paint at the shop.


Now then, onto answering a real question.

Harlequins are a mean, mean, mean unit to paint. You can break up the individual garments into different colors, or you can try out your hand at freehand. I recommend a 20/0 kollinsky sable brush for doing the diamond pattern-- the thing never will lose its point, and it's small enough that you'll be able to make the design easily. It's what I use for my freehand. 

Stripes, rather than checks or diamonds, might be an easier route to take. Very neutral colors broken up by very garish stripes could look extremely cool, particularly on the legs. For example, the model could be predominantly black, white, and shades of grey, but have red and yellow stripes on the sleeves and leggings.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm waiting for my daughters to come 'of age'. Then the 'heat' will be on display for all the world to see. I'm gonna be a fun daddy.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*Bad Italian-American-New Yorker accent* "And if you don't bring my daughter home safely, unmolested, and in one piece, I'll be showing you MY piece. Capeesh?"


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Dude get your shit back right now :evil: 
tell him fine you won't paint but give you your paints back.
if he tried that shit with me,He definetly would'nt leave my place in one piece I don't care if I had to sleep in my car,Punching a jerkoff like that in the face would be worth it.
But then again thats why I bought my own place cause no one is going to tell me whats what or who's who where I live.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks son, this amazing brush...available at most hobby shops?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn Skippy! My daughters love me... for now. :twisted: 

As for the Harlies (I really don't care much for them, but ???) I'd say go for a limited pallete so they can look like performers, but don't have to look like clowns.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

SensaiSwindler said:


> thanks son, this amazing brush...available at most hobby shops?


Unfortunately, no. Kollinsky sable is usually for more serious "traditional" painting-- a high-end art supply store (read: NOT Big Box-Mart) ought to have 'em, although they are a little pricey-- the 20/0 can run around $15 US, but when you consider that you're paying half that price for a relatively low-quality GW brush... it's not that bad, since kollinsky sable basically doesn't wear out if you take care of it. I've been using the same brush for about three years now, and it's just as sharp as the day I bought it.


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear Heretic,

I play Chaos, and I hate the Chaos Dreds, and I love the SM Dreds. What would be an appropriate way to convert the SM to Chaos? (I.E., should I just stick spikies on 'em and slap a eight-point bumpersticker on or should I get my hands dirty and model something up?)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I would suggest going a bit crazy with some of the stuff from the generic building sprues, specifically from the basilica administratum, you could get a cold and vilanous look out of that.

heres my BT dread I upgraded to venerable using some stuff from those sprues.


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

This would probably sound like blasphemy to you loyalists but what is the easiest way to shave off the Emperor's insignia off the Sarcophagus?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hand held drummel most likely, its what i used for a couple of the insignias on my chaplain converted to dark apostle


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I just use bits from the Chaos vehicle accessory sprue and a defiler faceplate for my Chaos dreads. Forge World look, without the forge world price tag.


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

^^That looks very cool. Thank you guys!


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Heretic,

I recently got an old Killa Kan from a mate in a trade. I was planning to use it for a conversion, but have no ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry Cfreak, no idea, I'm not too familiar with ork stuff.

Dear heretic,

How does one take good pictures of models. I have a half decent digi camera but for the life of me cannot get a good looking full frame picture. They are always either blurry for close up shots or to get the crisp image too far away to see the details. Help me heretics, you're my only hope!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would use it for a display base Cfreak. Have another standing on top of it or something to show it has been defeated.

Sensai: Check out our tutorials section for a photography article by WeeToySoldiers that will tell you everything you need to know. Keep in mind that your camera needs to have a macro mode (usually signified by a flowery looking icon on the camera) in order to take decent pics of minis.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks much wraith


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Sensai, on Thursday I get my internet back. I'll do a tute on maybe Friday or Saturday. Check out my Tutorials post.


----------

